# URGENT - important petition to sign re pesticides



## ozebee (Nov 29, 2012)

Bees around the world are dying off and Europe’s food watchdog just said certain pesticides are part of the problem. We’ve got just days before key meetings -- let’s get a 3-million-person swarm to save the bees. Click to take urgent action now: 

http://www.avaaz.org/en/hours_to_save_the_bees_new/?bmyTAeb&v=24296

Quietly, globally, billions of bees are dying, threatening our crops and food. But in days the European Union could move to ban the most poisonous pesticides, and pave the way to a global ban that would save bees from extinction.

Four EU countries have begun banning these poisons, and some bee populations are already recovering. The official European food safety watchdog has already stated that certain pesticides are fatally harming bees. Now legal experts and European politicians are calling for an immediate ban. But Bayer and other giant pesticide producers are lobbying hard to keep them on the market. If we build a huge swarm of public outrage now, we can push European Agriculture ministers to put our health and our environment before the profit of a few.

We know our voices count! Last year, our 1.2 million strong petition forced US authorities to open a formal consultation on pesticides -- now if we reach 3 million, we can persuade the EU to get rid of these crazy poisons and pave the way for a ban worldwide. Sign the urgent petition and send this to everyone -- Avaaz and bee keepers will deliver our message to the meeting in Brussels:

http://www.avaaz.org/en/hours_to_save_the_bees_new/?bmyTAeb&v=24296


----------



## BlueDiamond (Apr 8, 2011)

ozebee said:


> If we build a huge swarm of public outrage now, we can push European Agriculture ministers to put our health and our environment before the profit of a few.


There is a pollinator protection group that doesn't think the neonicotinoid insecticides are causing pollinators harm.

At the 1:44 second mark in this 4 minute Feb. 28, 2013 video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuwcI8izMGg Tom Van Arsdall Director of Public Affairs for Pollinator
Partnership said:

"Probably the biggest point of contention is the belief by some that there are certain new classes of pesticides that are harming pollinators. And right now from the 
Pollinator Partnerships perspective we don't see the science supporting that view."


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

BlueDiamond said:


> There is a pollinator protection group that doesn't think the neonicotinoid insecticides are causing pollinators harm.
> "Probably the biggest point of contention is the belief by some that there are certain new classes of pesticides that are harming pollinators. And right now from the
> Pollinator Partnerships perspective we don't see the science supporting that view."


 So where is their research that proves it's safe for pollinators. None has been done.


----------

